# I know what this is,but I dont know what it is..:-P



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2016)

I posted this bike in the Sunday show and tell thread..
I picked up this odd(as in I cant find any info on it), "Astro" lightweight bicycle..Im assuming that most of the parts were switched out with American parts?;Schwinn grips,prewar stem,ND 2 speed,US Royal Chain tires..etc..? Yes?
The headbadge decal reads; Astro Cycle Company, Smethwick Birmingham '
But I couldnt find any info on it,and I ASSUMING someone bolted on almost everything Amersican/ Schwinn to the frame/fork ? Or maybe for some reason this was something that was sold like this??
Any thoughts?I have the serial # also.. Thank you! Jeff


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 12, 2016)

here's another Midlands bike brand, maybe the same?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillips_Cycles

I don't get the Schwinn thing.  Looks like a Brit lightweight to me.

ps - looks like it probably has a bend in the steerer tube


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)

Never seen one before.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> here's another Midlands bike brand, maybe the same?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillips_Cycles
> 
> I don't get the Schwinn thing.  Looks like a Brit lightweight to me.
> ...



I also noticed the Phillips relation,same place in England,and ..I noticed the tweak in the fork too..Thanks!Jeff


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 13, 2016)

Many different brands, large and small, were made in Birmingham. The city was a large center of manufacturing. Your assessment is right: it's an English bike that was stocked with American parts because they were what was available here. You might be able to straighten the steerer tube with a press rig or a Little Brute tool. Interesting bike.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys..This bike is really cool!I love the patina!  But..not what I collect..Trying to figure if I should part it out  or sell it as a whole..


----------



## PatrickZ (Nov 20, 2016)

Great bike! I think the combination of the English frame (like mentioned above, I also suspect Astro may be a Phillips sub brand) with American lightweight parts is really interesting - an original "Frankenbike".  I vote for keeping the bike whole.


----------

